# does €220/week sound OK for childmining in Cork?



## TRipley (30 Jun 2010)

Hi all,

we were recently quoted €220/week for childminding in Cork city. Hours are approx. 8am to 4pm.

Our child is 5 mnths old and will be alone with childminder up to 1pm. Between 1 pm and 4 pm there will be 3-4 other 3 year olds present.

Price does not inlcude food and provisions.

Does this sound reasonable? works out at €44 per day, €5.50 per hour, €946 per month.

Childminder also wants 1 week pay at Christmas and 1 week over summer.

Other that we are paying pro-rata based on a Teachers calendar.

Thanks for you response


----------



## net64 (30 Jun 2010)

That seems a bit steep to me.I charge 30 euro per day and I feed and dress the child and have her 9 to 5 ( 4 days).I was getting 40 a day 3/4 years ago  with a previous charge but that was during the "celtic tiger".
Try and negotiate or shop around

Net64 
P.s Also I only charge for the days that i have the child but that can vary from minder to minder.


----------



## amgd28 (30 Jun 2010)

I don't understand this. Minimum wage is 8.65 per hour, which I thought set the baseline for rates (doesn't mean I'm happy about it, but it is what it is)
We have a lady that comes in to the house at 7:30 and minds my two girls (2 and 4) for the day, including feeding and housework and dropping to montessori/school and it works out at around 500 per week, whcih I think is fair as it' about 10 or 10.50 per hour give or take. We would also give the statutory holidays and payslip for same. Obviously it works out as more than a creche, but not a hell of a lot more when all is taken into account

How is appox €5 an hour or even €30 day feasible?

*I'm not having a rant by the way, I'm actually just honestly curious


----------



## TRipley (30 Jun 2010)

because childminders are self-employed and therefore are not entitled to a predefined minimum wage


----------



## TRipley (30 Jun 2010)

thanks net64 - do you mind me asking what part of the country you are in as I know this has a big impact


----------



## net64 (30 Jun 2010)

Tripley I am at the other end of the country in Meath! Don't know if that really helps you though but I would have thought that outside of Dublin rates should all be roughly about the same

Also amgd28 the minimum wage is for employees who pay prsi etc and are out in the "normal" workeforce.Its different for childminders.I have a friend who has done all the courses and is registered with all the relevant authorities and she only charges 35 euro per day.I bet your childminder thinks she has hit the jackpot with you!( I'm not being smart in saying this)
When you can earn up to 15000 tax free and usually mind the children in your own home 4/5 euro per hour is quite ok.
Net64


----------



## amgd28 (30 Jun 2010)

Thanks - interesting - she comes to our house, but I guess that doesn't make a huge difference. Good to see people aren't being graspy out there. Best of luck


----------



## niceoneted (30 Jun 2010)

I would perhaps consider an au pair, if you have the room. 
220 a week is a lot I think. I have a sister who is a childminder fully registered and tax compliant so know a bit about it.


----------



## blindsider (30 Jun 2010)

We pay €200 p.w. for 3 days 0845 - 1730 - Cork city - 3 kids but the older 2 are in school til 1430. It's not cheap but she's quite convenient for us to get to etc.

It also depends on the quality of childminding - are the kids watching TV all day or is the minder doing stuff with them?


----------



## TRipley (1 Jul 2010)

thanks net64 - rates vary quite a bit depending on location nationwide


----------



## TRipley (1 Jul 2010)

thanks blindsider - your rate seems to work out at about €4.80 per hour per child (I'm assuming all 3 children are yours) given a 10% discount for children 2 and 3.

that's still cheaper then what I'm been quoted for which is €5.50 per hour. thanks for that, good to get another experience of rates being charged in Cork city.


----------

